# Donner Lake Old U.S. 40 Crash and Death



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I ride old U.S. 40 out of Truckee/Donner Lake a lot during the summer. One of the prettiest rides in the area. Nothing I hate more than to see stuff like this happen to any riders, let alone on this route. I don't personally know the rider, but feel for his family. Be careful out there!

http://www.mynews4.com/news/story/T...T1-oJnGfUOx3THUtRYUOw.cspx#.UAR4s8Fb8zA.email


TRUCKEE, Calif. (AP) — A 53-year-old Truckee man has been killed in an apparent bicycling accident near Donner Lake.

Larry Sage was declared dead Friday at a hospital in Reno, Nev. He was the director of Nevada County's Department of Environmental Health before retiring in 2005.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Sad story. I ride rodie on that route very now and then too. Would like to see more details on the cause. 
RIP


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty confusing article. They say the crash was near the summit, near the lake, and near South Shore Dr. The latter 2 aren't anywhere near the former.

One would suspect speed being an issue, but the road near the lake is pretty flat.

And apparently, a large pothole was patched after the accident!

Regardless, it's too bad. 

That road (above the lake) may be my favorite ride.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

He's 53 and retired in 2005?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> He's 53 and retired in 2005?


That's about 1/2 the Truckee/Tahoe area. People "retire" and live an almost bum life to live the ski, MTB, and hiker/climber life up here. Most people who are "retired" still work some sort of job, just not a big money maker or only part time or seasonal. I've got friends who pack six people in a 3 bedroom house and often have their girlfriends in there too. I sure couldn't do it!


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

sometimerider said:


> And apparently, a large pothole was patched after the accident!


pothole was identified by fellow rider as the cause of the accident.

My Turn: Remembering Larry Sage — a great friend and person | SierraSun.com


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

numbnutz said:


> pothole was identified by fellow rider as the cause of the accident.
> 
> My Turn: Remembering Larry Sage — a great friend and person | SierraSun.com


We rode up there on Sunday. I saw where it happened. It was on the fast runout where I sometimes get around 45mph (yes. ..it's speeding and stupid. ..but so am I), and it was in the shadows. Someone has marked it up with spray paint now. Sad.


----------

